# Question regarding best practices.



## livinitmn (Jan 13, 2013)

I have recently came across a motherload of mason jars in a cellar of an abandoned farmhouse that I was preparing for demolition. The problem is they have have 40 year old pickles and such in them. Leading me to seek out wisdom regarding the best way I can clean and restore the jars. Anybody have any wisdom they would share?

 Thanks 
 Ken


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 13, 2013)

I would open them outside dump them out and but them in vinegar but maybe someone else has a better way good luck


----------



## cookie (Jan 13, 2013)

A compost pile would be a good place to dump them- cover them with dirt to keep animals away. A surgical mask would be a smart choice- no telling what smells or vapors might come out. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## livinitmn (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, I did break one jar that was filled and whatever had been in it had turned to straight alcohol, judging by the smell. I guess I am wondering what are the chances of breakage and is there anything that I should be aware of that I would need to be extra careful. I know that alot of the jars are from the 20's by the shape and color.


----------



## Fruit Jars (Jan 13, 2013)

Once the jars are empty and rinsed, I would just soak them overnight in dishwashing soap.  If you plan to use them for canning you could then run them in the dishwasher.  
 Jerry


----------



## livinitmn (Jan 13, 2013)

Do people really still can with 100 year old jars?


----------



## coreya (Jan 13, 2013)

clean em up and take some pictures. We will let you know if there is anything worth keeping. And yes they may still be used for canning but it depends on the lip of the jar as some wont seal with modern methods.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello       This last summer we sold around a hundred usable canning jars.  They were from my Morther's supply and our supply when we lived on the farm and did a heck of a lot of canning.   Most of the quarts went to a family that processes maple syrup and sell it in these canning jars they bought.  RED Matthews


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 13, 2013)

A few years ago I purchased several outbuildings that were full of antique fruit.  We emptied the jars into a 5 gallon bucket, then dug a trench at the back of the back yard & dumped it out in there.  Surprisingly, nothing really smelled nasty except for a few jars of soup (I think) that had some kind of meat in it.  Ewww.  They all cleaned up easily enough.  There were some with a light exterior haze, probably from the canning process - and a quick dip in Lime Away or CLR took care of that.  And yes, I have some 80 year old jars that I still use for canning.  -Tammy


----------



## deenodean (Jan 13, 2013)

To open an old jar , just tap the bottom a few times with a butter knife. If that don't work get an oil filter wrench and start prying. 
 You mentioned there are colored jars in the batch, when u get those all cleaned please take some photo's and post them here.


----------



## livinitmn (Jan 16, 2013)

Here are photos of the Blue Balls I found while cleaning out an abandoned farmhouse. These jars were in a cellar for probably forty years, most of the lids were nearly disintegrated and the contents had long been dust. I would have never thought cleaning jars could be such a chore! They are not totally cleaned as I may need something stronger than dish soap and bleach.

 http://imgur.com/x0VgX


 http://imgur.com/5h8gb


 http://imgur.com/xhfih


 http://imgur.com/9s5l8


 http://imgur.com/e0wZv


 http://imgur.com/yXPK3


 http://imgur.com/8s0k0


 http://imgur.com/mJhm0


 http://imgur.com/MDGcs


 http://imgur.com/BNaZg


 http://imgur.com/jl6au


 http://imgur.com/Wea1z


 http://imgur.com/YJbbb


 http://imgur.com/75EW7


 http://imgur.com/yxdKZ


 http://imgur.com/TYyeM


 http://imgur.com/FK1sZ


 http://imgur.com/fqMWY


 http://imgur.com/9djYv


 http://imgur.com/6YG4m


 http://imgur.com/4xjUv


----------



## Asterx (Jan 16, 2013)

Its fun to find a whole bunch of jars at once like that isn't it? Unfortunately nothing there has a whole lot of value to collectors but its always nice to have good looking jars around. Enjoy them


----------



## coreya (Jan 16, 2013)

The best of the bunch is the "the mason" at Bnazg, The perfect mason at mjhmo bears a closer look and a better pic of the front in natural light. Overall the jars are 2-4 buck jars with a few exceptions. Great find


----------



## livinitmn (Jan 16, 2013)

Can anyone give provide me with more information re: "the Mason", I haven't been able to find anything on it.


----------



## MNJars (Jan 16, 2013)

The Mason (in script) is redbook #1651.  They are fairly common collectible jars.  I see them a lot in quart size and less so in half gallons and pints.  I sold a half gallon on eBay a couple of months back for $13 plus shipping if that helps out.  I'd estimate 10-20 in real value on that one jar.  Nice find.


----------



## livinitmn (Jan 17, 2013)

Really thought I had something with this Drey Perfect Mason but then I learned when an offset is bad. But hey it does have a damn large bubble!


----------



## livinitmn (Jan 25, 2013)

Not sure if it makes a difference but all but two jars I posted in this post are half gallons. But does it? I'm thinking quarts would be more collectable due to their smaller size.


----------

